# Sticky  "Pearls of Wisdom" - Best Threads of BCA



## Nicklfire

Here you will find the BEST information BCA HAS TO OFFER! Please post the thread that you want included in this and a small description about what the thread is about. This is the best of the best so please only the best submissions! Just post your thread and description in the posts below. Thank you neven for the suggestion of the pearls of wisdom.

*"Pearls of Wisdom"*
*
General*
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/list-lfs-377/index5.html - List of local fish stores
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/how-does-bacteria-die-15133/ - Information about Bacteria
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/water-changes-feed-schedules-13247/ - Information about water changes and when you should feed
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/island-pets-unlimited-42/adjusting-hardness-your-aquarium-7033/ - Information about adjusting your Hardness
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/island-pets-unlimited-42/water-supply-issue-lower-mainland-715/ - Information about water supply issues in the lower mainland
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/hospital-section-12/over-counter-fish-meds-275/ - over the counter fish medications uses
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...intelligent-aquarium-stocking-calculator-413/ - Great calculator for how much to stock your tank
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/common-hobby-related-abbreviations-6499/ - Want to know what MTS or Co2 means, here are all common abbreviations
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-area-18/silicone-sealant-aquariums-7448/ - Thread about silicon for aquariums
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/canadian-aquatics-36/building-sa-biotope-tank-oct-18-2010-a-7426/ - quick guide to south american biotype
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/sponsors-will-ship-across-canada-30997/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/water-parameter-faq-kind-rant-me-p-15518/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/hospital-section-12/how-clean-disinfect-your-tank-33534/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/hospital-section-12/experiences-callamanus-worms-solutions-695/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equi...-external-canister-filter-should-i-buy-33526/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/catfishes-56/pleco-myths-facts-please-read-before-buying-pleco-30169/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/cana...chery-75/care-suggestions-small-discus-31959/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/isla...rtance-water-changes-relevance-nitrate-24646/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/island-pets-unlimited-42/carbon-no-carbon-28858/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/island-pets-unlimited-42/aquarium-troubleshooting-17097/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/cana.../gas-bubble-disease-discus-how-prevent-25972/ - explains how to prevent gas bubble disease in Discus but it can be applied to all fish.
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...porting-fish-us-myself-step-step-guide-36166/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...time-importing-united-states-group-buy-68817/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/vegetables-bottom-feeders-116193/

......

*Planted tanks*
Catalog of Plants & Requirements
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/what-some-cool-cold-water-species-15403/index2.html - Cold Water Species
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/low-light-plants-list-499/ - List of low light plants
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/basic-guide-carbon-dioxide-81/ - Information about CO2, beginner guide
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/intro-ei-estimated-index-82/ - Intro to the EI INDEX , how to dose fertz
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/basic-guide-lighting-13/ - great guide about lighting for planted and some marine
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plan...-lighting-13/calculators-planted-tanks-23940/ - nutrient calculators.
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/planted-tank-specific-13/getting-rid-green-spot-algae-14196/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/planted-tank-specific-13/how-get-rid-brown-algae-diatom-bloom-27928/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plan...lic-enemy-1-black-brush-algae-how-fight-2286/

......

*Marine*
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/marine-chat-10/saltwater-beginners-part-1-getting-started-1791/ - Noobies guide to saltwater

*DIY *
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/hospital-section-12/homemade-melafix-14007/index3.html - make your own melafix
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/leaf-litter-questions-21930/ - Almond Leaf Substitutes for lowering PH
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-area-18/how-build-custom-sized-rimless-tank-sump-35552/


----------



## neven

heres a start:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/list-lfs-377/index5.html - list of local fish shops

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/what-some-cool-cold-water-species-15403/index2.html - Cold water Species

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/how-does-bacteria-die-15133/

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/water-changes-feed-schedules-13247/

Money Savers:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/hospital-section-12/homemade-melafix-14007/index3.html

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/leaf-litter-questions-21930/ - Almond Leaf Substitutes for lowering PH


----------



## Jessia

Adjusting hardness in your aquarium

Water supply issue in the Lower Mainland


----------



## Diztrbd1

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/low-light-plants-list-499/ --List of low light plants

good suggestions so far... I am presuming sticky's don't need to be on this as they are already perma-linked to the top of their sections already?


----------



## effox

Might as well post stickies so its a one-stop index.


----------



## Diztrbd1

sounds good to me Chris.... So many useful threads on here, it's gonna be hard picking just 3 for each section lol . I think maybe Top 5 of each group would have been better for a "one-stop index"


----------



## effox

I think it was just an example, lets load this index up.


----------



## jobber

This is a really good way to organize the wealth of info on this forum. Much like a Table of Contents


----------



## Diztrbd1

Definitely was a great idea

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/basic-guide-carbon-dioxide-81/

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/intro-ei-estimated-index-82/

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/hospital-section-12/over-counter-fish-meds-275/

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/marine-chat-10/saltwater-beginners-part-1-getting-started-1791/

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...intelligent-aquarium-stocking-calculator-413/

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/common-hobby-related-abbreviations-6499/

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/basic-guide-lighting-13/

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-area-18/silicone-sealant-aquariums-7448/


----------



## Jasonator

Dam fine idea! We'll all be 'professionals' in no time!


----------



## Nicklfire

updated, in the future any mods who read this please update accordingly if i dont see it, just post updated where you ended.


updated


----------



## jobber

General - Biotopes

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/canadian-aquatics-36/building-sa-biotope-tank-oct-18-2010-a-7426/

Quick guide to building a South American biotope tank


----------



## crazy72

This thread was just started today, but already lots of great pointers about plants.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plan...ighting-13/catalog-plants-requirements-22818/


----------



## effox

crazy72 said:


> This thread was just started today, but already lots of great pointers about plants.
> 
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plan...ighting-13/catalog-plants-requirements-22818/


I missed this one, so I've added it.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Diztrbd1

another great one for planted tanks: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plan...-lighting-13/calculators-planted-tanks-23940/


----------



## taureandragon76

Updated updated


----------



## roadrunner

I was constantly looking for the nutrient deficiency list, not sure if we actually have one created on BCA (I've only seen similar links to other websites)
aquarium-plants-deficiency


----------



## Pamela

I've added the 'My first time importing from the United States in a group buy' thread to the list. If anybody has suggestions on others to add please post them.


----------



## Pamela

I've added the 'Vegetables for bottom feeders' thread to the list. If anybody has any suggestions of others to add please post them.


----------

